# DT having hard time walking



## armandoarturo (Sep 30, 2010)

[/align]Hi everyone!
One of my little one year old DT, has a hard time walking.
I got this baby from a lady who has lots of them, all in a little box, inside her house :S
They never get sunshine and they always get lettuce for food.
I taught the lady how to give a propper care for them, and she gave me 5 little ones as a gift. (That was like 3 weeks ago).
Now this little tortoises are free in a big enough enclosure, with proper sunlight and food.
But today, I took them out to measure them .. (I do this before hibernation, and after it, just to keep track)....
And While I was doing that, I noticed that one of them wasnt walking well...
Im kind of concern, because none of the vets around town knows about reptile or tortoises...(just cat, dogs, horses etc.)
And I dont know whats going on, if its injured, or sick..
And also im concerned if she can be around my other tortoises, or should be kept in cuarentinee....
any advice??

here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnbT8vdqoo4

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 30, 2010)

Usually when a tortoise suffers from MBD, or metabolic bone disease, it is the back legs that are affected first. Luckily, your little guy is still walking somewhat upright, and still has some use of his back legs. But it does look like the beginnings of MBD associated weakness to me.

The proper treatment is to continue lots of sunshine, and to make sure you are giving a lot of calcium supplement. Keep feeding good food, and make sure the baby stays well hydrated. Keep a close eye on the other 4, and make sure they are getting a lot of calcium, too. It should correct itself in a few months. Because they were kept indoors and fed a poor diet, they are calcium deficient. But it will get better, as long as you work with them now at this young age.

I would not worry about quarantining UNLESS it looks like the others are picking on the weaker one.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 1, 2010)

I tought so....
I will increase the calcium and sunshine..
The good thing is that now they are free in a big enclosure outside, and get natural light, and i've been feeding them with real food.. (opuntia pads, fruits, etc).
Im worried.. I want her to get better....
I've been sprinkling cuttlebone in the food. do you know about a good calcium supplement?
I usually dont give supplements to my other tortoises as they get a lot of food (real and good food for DTs), and they are in the back yard aswell with plenty sunshine. So they dont really need it...


----------



## Kristina (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't typically give my tortoises supplements either. As long as they have a good, varied diet, I honestly don't think they need it, unless it is something specific, like this case.

Powdered cuttlebone is perfect, and as long as you keep putting that on the food daily, you don't need anything else. I figured you kept them outside in the sunshine, it is obvious you take fantastic care of your tortoises  Optunia pads have a lot of calcium too and are a great food for them.


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2010)

If you cant get cuttle bone or run out.. Egg Shells are good to. Use a coffee grinder to make them into a powder. I microwave them first, to clean them and sterilize.. then grind.. 
You arent hibernating this one are you?


----------



## Jermosh (Oct 12, 2010)

We had a case like this at the shelter, the Vet thinks it was due to heat stroke. The tort was raised indoors, which can affect nutrient levels, and pigmentation to the shell. So when they are finally out in the full Summer Sonoran sun, they absorb more heat then they can adjust for. Muscle control was the result of it, he said it can go away with diet, proper sun, and proper water. 

He reccomended keeping them in an enclosure that they can move in and out heat quickly, like a upside down kiddy pool with large hole cut out. And misters if its really hot.


----------

